# Agility Training in the Greater Toronto Area



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kim, some of the places that I've heard of in our area are: 

Campaign Dog Academy (in Georgetown)

Tamsu Learning Center (near Alliston I believe)

My best friend's mom teaches at Campaign and has for a number of years, and when Molson and I start up in classes in the new year we will be going there! Deb Desjardins is the owner, teaches there as well, and she was the rally judge at the GRCC Nationals in July in Stratford. 

Sarah (Luci) has been taking Lucy to classes at Tamsu since she was a little pup and loves it there too.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have any first hand experience but our neighbour says good things about the agility at Whoiswalkingwho which does its training at Urban Dog at Lakeshore and Parliament.

You may also want to check out PawsWay on Queens Quay as they host a drop in basic agility which is open to anyone and is free. We brought Skye there earlier this week to see how she would do and had a great time. No one else was there when we arrived so we had two instructors to ourselves who helped us walk through the different obstacles and course. A few other people showed up with their dogs and were also helpful.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We just started (last night!) at Super Dogs between Bowmanville and Courtice.

I can't say too much yet as we just started, but Fin loved it, 8 dogs in the class (Introduction to Agility for 6 weeks).

Lots of class offerings and 5 minutes from our home which was probably the biggest selling feature for us.

SuperDog Central Inc. - Bowmanville Ontario


----------

